# Applying trim 1/4 round to skirt boards



## speckert (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally have all my treads and risers installed on the new red oak stairs I am putting in. In doing so, when I put the skirt boards in I was very meticulous about the spacing between the skirt boards and the dry wall. Nice and tight all the way up. Ready to add the 1/4 round to the top of the skirts and if I line the trim up with the face of the board I have uneven gaps. I guess this is because of the inconsistancies in the milling process?? The skirt board is 3/4" wide and the trim is supposed to be the same. What is the correct way to do this? Do I put the trim up and fill in behind it with a paintable silicon or drywall compound?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Speck,
Do you have some pics you can post? I understand what you are saying, but would like to see the inconsistancies you mention.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You have a few choices. You could line the trim to the edge of the skirt board, or hold it back slightly to create a small "reveal". Sometimes lining it up to be flush isn't as attractive as having a small "step". 

For the wall, I usually just caulk the gaps, and get a nice smooth small bead. I use only Polyseamseal adhesive caulking.

The silicone caulking is a mess to clean up, and most can't be painted too well.


----------



## speckert (Nov 17, 2008)

*Pics of stairs*

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I would worry about keeping a good reveal between the skirt board and the molding, and just caulk the gap against the wall. 

What I usually do when installing skirts is to profile the edge with an ogee bit. This eliminates the need to add quarter round or shoe on top.


----------



## speckert (Nov 17, 2008)

*Reveal?*

How much of a reveal would you suggest? No issues with showing end grain of boards? 

Jim


----------



## RussBoyd (Feb 28, 2009)

*skirt board*

Jim, I agree with cabinetman in that a reveal is usually the best option. Personally, I would get a 1/2" quarter round and just install it, leaving a 1/4" reveal. It looks like your wall texture is part of the problem. I'd bet that if you run the quarter round tight to the wall you won't notice the slight uneveness of the reveal. And no, I don't think the end grain should be a problem. You could just stop the quarter round at the top of the skirt and not go over the end grain. This also allows your base to die into the end grain of the skirt. Hope this helps. Nice job on the stairs. They look great so far. Russ


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Speck,
Ditto on what Cabman and others said. I like reveals also, I think it would look funny trying to have the quarterround flush with the edge of the skirt. The reveal adds one more small detail. Just like door and window casings. Stairs look nice. Post us some finish pics.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

If you go to a good hardwood lumber yard they will have a molding made called panel cap, it comes in 1/2 and 3/4. It has a small dado in the back that will cover the top of your skirt and look much better. It will sit against the wall and over the edge of your 3/4 and if you have inconsistencies in your wall/ molding/or skirt it will not matter. It leaves a very clean and professional finished edge. I have been building custom handrail for the last 12 years and that is what I use. Next time if you want a simple 1/4 round just router the skirt before installation.


----------



## speckert (Nov 17, 2008)

*Panel cap...*

THANKS SCRIBBLES...

Panel cap is what I have been thinking about the whole time but didn't know the name and haven't tried using a router yet. I'm new to this whole wood thing but thought I would give it a shot. I guess I need to get out of the big box stores and into a good lumber yard as suggested. The 1/4 round is kind of boring looking, but I was settling because I didn't know any better. I have put a lot of time (over 100 hrs so far) in both flights of stairs and want them to be something to be proud of. i will post pics when all is finished.

Jim


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

You are almost there. Stairs are one of those things that have a verry steep learning curve, But they are looking really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

try a pc of 1/2" cove also and see how you like that look


----------

